# will cucumber make my tank water cloudy?



## hedgehog738

hi last time i put cucumber in my tank it went cloudy but also a snail died at that time. would it of been the cucumber or the snail that made it coudy? has cucumber ever made your tanks cloudy.. thanks.


----------



## hedgehog738

btt please


----------



## clairethorn

i regularly put cucumber in mine and no problems with cloudiness


----------



## chewy

*cucumber*

yes putting cucumber in your tank does make the water to have a green ting caused by a algae bloom


----------



## ditzychick

i put cucumber in my tank on a regular basis and have never had is cause cloudy water.


----------



## hedgehog738

its went cloudy not green, thanks it must of been the snail


----------



## pluryhb

put cucumber in my fish tank quite alot and never had any problems


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

If you have enough snails so that the cucumber gets eaten before it has a change to start disintergrating then it's fine. Otherwise it's obviously going to make the water go a bit yuck.


----------



## hedgehog738

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> If you have enough snails so that the cucumber gets eaten before it has a change to start disintergrating then it's fine. Otherwise it's obviously going to make the water go a bit yuck.


i put it in over night. by morning all that was left was the skin


----------



## Trillian

It depends on how long you let it in for. Mine is usually all gone after 48 hours but sometimes if there's bits left over, I net them out before they decompose. : victory:


----------



## toadtoad

As long as you make sure you don't leave it in too long it should be fine


----------



## hedgehog738

ok thanks


----------



## BexyBabes

so did u sort your cloudy water out?? i dont think it was rocks or cucumber tbh mate it was a bacteria bloom, due to having an uncycled filter a filter doesnt cycle in a day or 2 takes a few weeks and know u are thowing in a fire eel and other fish it will go though the cycle period in a few weeks and u will probably loose your fish,, what are your water parameters mate??


----------



## hedgehog738

BexyBabes said:


> so did u sort your cloudy water out?? i dont think it was rocks or cucumber tbh mate it was a bacteria bloom, due to having an uncycled filter a filter doesnt cycle in a day or 2 takes a few weeks and know u are thowing in a fire eel and other fish it will go though the cycle period in a few weeks and u will probably loose your fish,, what are your water parameters mate??



i have 2 tanks, a big one and a small one  the big one i have just set up, and the small one is full of snails.:2thumb:
p.s i havent put my fire eel in my big tank yet anyway.


----------

